# Do It Yourself Dremel Drill Press



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Fonly ( "I could do that iF ONLY I had a drill press") Drill Press

http://www.btinternet.com/~two.mm/articles/fonly/fonlydr.htm


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Already purchased one some time ago. 

Now all we need is a Dremel duplicator (tracing the contours of something; perhaps a 7/8 scale figure, with a stylus, attached by moveable rod to the dremel, which shapes a blank, if ya know what I mean


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Built one today - brilliant! Thanks for posting.











Cheers
Neil


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like it'd do a lot better than the product I bought from Dremel! That thing's only good for holding the tool stationary like a bench grinder, or to use the column pipe as a cheater bar. =D 

Trot, the disapointed, fox...


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll keep my real Dremel drill press and pass on the the plywood and rubberbands.


----------

